# Nocturnal diarrhea - when to get worried?



## julieme (Jan 23, 2015)

I've had IBS for about 7 years (IBS-A), and I have periods when it's worse and periods when it's better. This month, I've had nocturnal diarrhea on three separate nights in less than 15 days: one on the 7th, one on the 17th and one yesterday (the 22nd). I wake up with abdominal pain and a bit nauseous, as well as urgency to go to the bathroom, have diarrhea (no blood or mucus as far as I can see), and in a few moments the pain is over. The next day I feel normal, as if nothing happened.

Yesterday, after the third time I had this I was very worried because it isn't a normal symptom of IBS. I must mention that I am a hypochondriac, in part due to the long time it took for my IBS to be diagnosed. I started freaking out yesterday thinking I have some serious health condition.

On the other hand, although it's been frequent in these last weeks, I've never had nocturnal diarrhea. I'm going through a very stressful month (probably the most stressful of my life in terms of anxiety), and I'm thinking maybe that could be related. Also, I've been having a somewhat different diet from what I'm used to, because my grandmother is over since a month ago.

So here's the thing: I thought maybe I should wait another week for my stress to get better (I'll have a break and also get some important answers I've been waiting for) and when my grandmother will leave and I'll get back to my usual diet, to see if the nocturnal diarrhea stops on it's own. I'm just not sure if that's irresponsible of me, since I've read in many places that noturnal diarrhea is a serious symptom.

Do any of you have nocturnal diarrhea along with IBS? Have you seen a doctor about it? Should I be really worried?

Not sure what to think...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

not always a serious symptom, but watery diarrhea predominately at night is common in microscopic colitis and may require treatments you usually don't give to someone with "just" IBS.

I read the study where the "pain that wakes you up at night" is a "red flag" symptom was determined.

IBSers did have pain at night more than controls, but not as much as people with things like GERD. So it isn't that night symptoms can't ever happen with IBS, just sometimes they happen more with other things.

Since it is a change it pattern it may be worth at least giving the doctor's office a call and see if they feel this is enough to come in and get checked or what else would need to happen before they feel they need to see you sooner than your next regular follow up.


----------



## julieme (Jan 23, 2015)

Kathleen, thank you so much for your answer! Made me feel a lot more calm.

Reading a couple of posts in the comments, I noticed that some other people have experienced this too and got anxious. I've had night pains before (sometimes I have them a lot, other times I spend months without feeling abdominal pain at night), but these were the first time they were accompanied by diarrhea, which made me worried. I was probably going to do a regular check-up with my doctor about two weeks from now, so I think I'll observe if this continues and, if so, I'll talk to him about it during the check-up.

Have a great weekend!


----------



## jilliantodd (Jan 20, 2015)

IBSers did have pain at night more than controls, but not as much as people with things like GERD. So it isn't that night symptoms can't ever happen with IBS, just sometimes they happen more with other things.


----------

